# Grass between Pavers



## Scuba_Dave

Where are you located ?


----------



## chenzarino

that looks like fun to maintain


----------



## Skutz39428

*Cement pavers and grass*

Hi, I love the look of the cement pavers and the grass. I am geting ready to put pavers down but what type of grass is used in the picture? Will it live in Florida? We are putting the pavers down with paver sand which has lime in it. Won't that kill the grass?
Susan


----------



## Allison1888

I like the look, but it seems like a nightmare to maintain. Can you mow the grass over the stones?


----------



## Skutz39428

*Cement pavers and grass*

HI, I guess either the 'OLE" hands and kness with a sissor or a weed eater. But I am concerned about the lime that is in paver sand. So now I am thinking about that recycled glass in green. There are so many low maintnece grasses to put in between to get that look but I think the grass will die from the lime? 
I am located in Florida.


----------



## jasoninct

The grass will grow in the sand but it will grow poorly because of a lack of organic matter and nutrients. 

If the sand has lime in it the grass may not grow. 

The best way to get the grass between the pavers is to install the pavers onto the base wether it is packed crushed gravel or sand, which ever the design dictates. Then the backfill between the pavers is done with sandy or sandy loam soil. Excessive loam (clay) in the soil will reduce water permiability and can lead to puddling. 

For watering the best method is using a sprinkler and water the entire area. A drip irrigation system will save alot of water but in this application it may not be so well suited. Watering the whole area is important becasue it will not only water the grass but it will also cool the bricks. This may be necessary becasue of the amount of heat the bricks will absorb during the day could cause the soil to warm to a temperature that is fatal to the grass.


----------

